# Laserdrucker gekauft HP 4200TN - Probleme bei der Installation



## jack_3d (26. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute,
 habe mir nun einen HP Laserjet 4200TN zugelegt - das Gerät habe ich zwar installiert - jedoch kann ich nicht gleichzeitig ins Internet.
 Wenn ich im Internet bin - druckt er nicht.
 Und wenn er gerade druckt - ist keine Verbindung zum Internet/Wlan hergestellt.
 Was mache ich falsch?
 Habe es mit dem Lan-Kabel und der Fitzbox verbunden - evtl. irgendwas mit der IP Adresse falsch?

 IP Adresse lautet: 192.168.178.1 - die selbe IP habe ich auch in den Gerätekonfigurationen des HP Druckers über das Display eingegeben.

 Siehe die, ich denke wichtigsten Screenshots.
 Drucker ist auch für das Netzwerk freigegeben - wer kennt den Fehler?

 Danke im voraus


----------



## clums (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Laserdrucker S/W - Gewerblicher Bereich - 200 Seiten/ Tag*



jack_3d schrieb:


> Hi Leute -
> 
> Nachtrag:
> 
> ...



Zum Drucker kann ich nix sagen, nur zur Marke: Persönlich habe ich in ähnlichem Einsatzbereich gute Erfahrung mit denen gemacht.
Einzig ein Drucker hatte nach einiger Zeit arge Probleme mit der Druckqualität (Schlieren, Druckstaub), baugleicher anderer aber überhaupt nicht.
Edit: Wenn ich recht überlege, dann war das sogar der gleiche - ich finde nur die Rechnung nicht mehr, dann könnte ich es genau sagen 



> Was er leider nicht hat, WLAN.
> Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit trotzdem zwei PC´s gleichzeitig mit dem Drucker zu verbinden?



Per USB an einen PC verbinden und den Drucker dann im Netzwerk freigeben, oder
Drucker an den Router/Switch/Hub den ihr dort habt anschließen und freigeben. 
WLAN nur ohne W  



> Dieser hat einen internen Printserver - kann man damit etwas anfangen? Wenn ja, wie?


 
Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es bei so wenig Rechnern total Wumpe; Druckaufträge auf dem Client bearbeiten und nicht auf dem Drucker funktioniert nach meiner Erfahrung (ist aber auch schon 2 Jahre her) wesentlich besser.


----------



## rabe08 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Laserdrucker S/W - Gewerblicher Bereich - 200 Seiten/ Tag*

fürs Wlan: für ca 60 Euro einen Raspberry Pi, Raspian drauf, Cups aufsetzen, fertig. Ist auch nicht kompliziert.

Zum Drucker: Wieso sollten Eure Drucker keine Garantie mehr haben, weil Ihr 3rd Party Patronen benutzt habt? Gewährleistung ist davon nicht betroffen, bei Garantie sollte der Hersteller keine dicke Lippe riskieren, die Rechtsprechung ist nicht auf seiner Seite...

Davon abgesehen würde ich bei 200 Seiten am Tag definitiv zum Laserdrucker wechseln. 200S/Tg = ca 1000 S/Woche = ca. 4.000 S/Monat.

Ist nicht allzuviel. Die Kyocera Tintenkartusche ist mit 7.200 Seiten spezifiert, für ca. 100 Euro. Lass uns das mit 100 Euro rechnen, ist schön rund. Also bei 4000 S/Monat = ca. 48.000 Seiten im Jahr macht das 48k/7k = ca 700 Euro Toner im Jahr, auf 5 Jahre gerechnet 3.800 Euro (7 Kartuschen im Jahr x 5 Jahre + 300 Euro für den Drucker. Alles gerundet, Du kannst es gerne genau machen). Achso, die Kartusche, die beim neuen Drucker dabei ist, habe ich nicht berücksichtigt. Kannst also 100 Euro nochmal abziehen, macht dann ca. 3.700 Euro auf 5 Jahre.

Greifen wir doch mal eine Gerätekategorie höher: HP M603n. Preis 700 Euro. XL Kartusche macht 24.000 Seiten. Also:
700 für den Drucker, 2x XL Kartusche HP Original á 219 Euro (Amazon Preis). Macht also ca. 440 Euro für Toner im Jahr. Auf 5 Jahre also 2.200 €. Gesamt mit Druckerkauf ca. 2.900 Euro. Falls die Kartusche nicht ganz die versprochenen 24k Seiten macht, habe ich die mitgelieferte Kartusche nicht berücksichtig, also ordentlich Puffer vorhanden. Da Du so einen  Preisvorteil gegenüber dem Kyocera hast, würde ich mir noch das 5Jahre-ohne-Sorgen Packet von HP gönnen. Habe jetzt keine Lust danach zu suchen, sollte ca. 500 Euro Kosten. Beinhaltet 5 Jahre Next-Business-Day onsite Service. Bei defekt ist am nächsten Arbeitstag ein HP-Service-Mann bei Dir. Dann bist Du bei ca. 3400 Euro, also immer noch unter dem Kyocera bei mehr Leistung (Drucker und Support).

Das Spiel geht so: Drucker billig, Druckkosten hoch, auch bei Laser. Wenn Du Dir ein dickes Viech holst, ist das zwar erstmal teurer, aber über die Druckkosten holen es raus. Du kannst das mit beliebigen Druckern, die Du findest, durchrechnen und solltest es auch machen. Ich reche idR 5 Jahre bei Druckern, so lange sind sie auf jeden Fall im Einsatz. Du kannst parallel auch mit 3rd-Party-Toner oder Nachfüllkartuschen rechnen, der Trend sollte der selbe sein. Die Qualität ist normalerweise in Ordnung, schau Dir die Bewertungen bei Amazon an. Wichtig: Acht auf das Datum der Bewertungen, im Laufe der Zeit kann sich da schon was ändern. Bei meinem Laser zu Hause habe ich von Anfang an nur 3rd-Party eingesetzt, kostest nur 1/3 vom Original!


----------



## jack_3d (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Laserdrucker S/W - Gewerblicher Bereich - 200 Seiten/ Tag*

Hi Leute,
danke für eure Hilfe - wie du schon sagst rabe08, 200/S am Tag sind nicht wenig und das nahezu täglich.
Was hälst du von einem HP 4200DTN ( HP LaserJet 4200TN Laserdrucker 2 PF Netzwerk s/w USB DIN A4 Drucker mit Toner 0808736314060 | eBay ) wenn man sich diesen Gebraucht kauft?
Mit ca. 100.000 bereits gedruckten Seiten - soll laut einem alten Arbeitskollegen mit dem ich gerade telefoniert habe in seiner Firma mit mehreren Geräten laufen und top zufrieden sein.


----------



## rabe08 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Laserdrucker S/W - Gewerblicher Bereich - 200 Seiten/ Tag*

Der 4200er ist auch ein gutes Gerät. Ich kaufe auch gerne gebraucht , da kriegt man tolle Sachen für wenig Geld (auch für den gewerblichen Einsatz!). Da der Drucker von einem Händler kommt, der 1 Jahr Garantie gibt, gehst Du kein größeres Risiko als bei Neukauf ein. 

Für die Gesamtkalkulation solltest Du berücksichtigen, dass Du im Bereich 200.000 bis 250.000 Seiten eine neue Fuser-Unit brauchst, kostet zwischen 115 refurbished bis 215 neu. Siehe auch hier Ersatzteile für den HP LaserJet 4200 Drucker Bei dem Gerätepreis allerdings kein Thema. 

Kannst Du ohne Einschränkung machen!


----------



## jack_3d (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Laserdrucker S/W - Gewerblicher Bereich - 200 Seiten/ Tag*

Perfekt - Danke dir!


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Laserdrucker S/W - Gewerblicher Bereich - 200 Seiten/ Tag*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Da der Drucker von einem Händler kommt, der 1 Jahr Garantie gibt, gehst Du kein größeres Risiko als bei Neukauf ein.


 
Verstehe nicht was du damit meinst, beim Neukauf hat er doch mehr als 1 Jahr Garantie weshalb soll da das selbe Risiko bestehen?


----------



## jack_3d (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Laserdrucker S/W - Gewerblicher Bereich - 200 Seiten/ Tag*

Ich denke er meint, dass ich generell kein großes Risiko eingehe da ich 1 Jahr Garantie erhalte.
Sonst wäre es unlogisch


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Laserdrucker S/W - Gewerblicher Bereich - 200 Seiten/ Tag*



jack_3d schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint, dass ich generell kein großes Risiko eingehe da ich 1 Jahr Garantie erhalte.
> Sonst wäre es unlogisch


Aber ein neues Gerät hat mehr als 1 Jahr Garantie da macht es doch mehr Sinn und besonders bei 200 Seiten/Tag ein neues zu nehmen wegen der längeren Garantie.


----------



## jack_3d (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Laserdrucker S/W - Gewerblicher Bereich - 200 Seiten/ Tag*

Bei einem NP von über 1000€ überlegt man es sich zweimal
http://www.amazon.de/Hewlett-Packard-Q2425A-402-LaserJet-Laserdrucker/dp/B000092T9X

Solche drucker halten laut einigen Foren ewig - heißt zwar nicht das es wirklich jeder tut eigentlich sollte drauf verlass sein.


----------



## rabe08 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Laserdrucker S/W - Gewerblicher Bereich - 200 Seiten/ Tag*

Ich sehe das Risiko bei gebrauchten Geräten in irgendeinem Mangel, den der Verkäufer nicht kennt oder verschweigt. Wenn dieser in den ersten 12 Monaten nicht relevant wird, ist er egal, ansonsten hast Du Garantie. Bei Kauf von privat kann man damit auf die Nase fallen. Ansonsten kostet Garantie/Support richtig Geld. Für die kleinen Enterprise Drucker von HP liegt der Kurs da bei rund 500 Euro für 5 Jahre. Also ein mehrfaches des Preises des Gebrauchtdruckers. ich könnte also sagen: ich kaufe mir 4 von den gebrauchten 4200ern und gehe davon aus, dass ich dann 5 Jahre Ruhe habe und die ganze Zeit einen Drucker, der funktioniert. Damit liege ich immer noch unter dem Support-Preis von HP. Wir reden hier außerdem von gewerblichen Einsatz, nicht privat. Da gibt es in der Regel vollkommen andere Garantieregeln. Bei HP-Servern gibt es, abhängig von der Schiene, in der man kauft, z.B. Modell mit 3 Monaten (!) Garantie. Den Rest lässt sich HP (gut) bezahlen...

Also: Druckerpreis gebraucht unter 25% von Supportpreis Neudrucker (der vergleichbar ist zu dem 4200er). Dabei ist der Preis des neuen Druckers noch nicht mal berücksichtig. Und dafür kriege ich 12 Monate Garantie. Für mich heißt das ganz simpel: ich finde das Risiko nicht! Im schlimmsten Fall nach 13 Monaten 118 Euro in die Tonne getreten. Who cares?


----------



## jack_3d (2. August 2014)

Siehe ersten bearbeiteten Beitrag


----------

